# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Comment voter ?

## BaBuX

Ne sachant jamais pour qui voter et ne voulant pas faire n'importe quoi j'ai crer un petit programme pour m'aider.
Dans une base de donnes j'ai copi 10 propositions prises au hasard des 12 candidats  l'lection prsidentielle.
Toutes les heures (12 fois par jour) mon ordinateur me propose une "proposition" et je la note de 1  5. Au bout de 10 jours j'aurais donc not 120 propositions.
Ainsi  la fin mon programme me dira pour qui voter. Le plus haut score, sauf si le score du plus haut score est <3 dans ce cas l c'est vote blanc.
Pas mal non ?

----------


## javamine

> Pas mal non ?


Bah...il y a une variable que tu  n'as pas prise en compte : ce sont souvent des promesses en l'air  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour voter, moi je fais plus simple. La politique est un milieu de requin, alors je vote pour celui qui me parat le plus  mme de se battre et d'imposer son point de vue. Aprs tout, un prsident n'est l qu'en grande partie pour la politique internationale (en thorie..) donc je vote pour quelqu'un qui sera capable de "prendre le dessus" sur les autres prsidents !

Pour le reste, politique intrieure et tout le blabla, je me dis que tout est  peu prs pareil (sauf les partis "extrme") et je fais confiance a mes chers concitoyens pour descendre dans la rue si le pouvoir abuse!

----------


## ManusDei

Le soucis principal que je vois, c'est que les 10 propositions sont prises au pif. Donc si tu tombes sur 10 bonnes propositions de Marine Le Pen (candidate choisie au hasard  ::whistle2:: ), tu votes FN.

Bref il faudrait plus de propositions, mais pas trop, sinon tu auras pas assez de propositions UMP  mettre dans ta BD (quoi, on sait pour qui je ne vais pas voter ?).

En moins drle, t'as le comparateur de programme (mais c'est plus long) du monde.fr
http://www.lemonde.fr/election-presi...9_1471069.html

Et un quizz dj fait  ::): 
http://www.lemonde.fr/election-presi...rogrammes.html

----------


## BaBuX

10 propositions de chaque prises au hasard, soit 120 propositions au total. Bah ce me semble dj pas mal.

----------


## ManusDei

Quand tu vois que Hollande fait des propositions par 60, et Bayrou par 20 ou 30 (et ce plusieurs fois), tu dois finir avec quoi, 10% des propositions ?

Je rcuse pas la mthode hein, le principe est bon, mais je me demande  partir de quel niveau a devient pertinent (sans parler du financement des mesures, qui est un autre problme).

Il nous faudrait un escrocstatisticien pour conclure  :;):

----------


## BaBuX

> tu dois finir avec quoi, 10% des propositions ?


Oui peut tre 10% des propositions totales. Je pense que c'est suffisant.

Rien  voir mais vous savez qu'on dit labstention c'est mal et blabla. Mais seulement 1% des franais pris au hasard voteraient on aurait le mme rsultat.
Et oui ...
Ca peut se vrifier facilement dailleurs, une petite simulation informatique ...

----------


## Tellen

> Dans une base de donnes j'ai copi 10 propositions prises au hasard des 12 candidats  l'lection prsidentielle.


Je vais te faciliter le travail : il n'y a que 10 candidats. Plus que neuf  liminer !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## comtois

> Ne sachant jamais pour qui voter


Je te propose de ne pas voter.
Quand on n'a pas plus de convictions que a, vaut mieux s'abstenir que voter au hasard ou pour la couleur de la chemise du candidat !

Il y a un permis de construire, un permis de chasse, un permis de pcher, un permis de conduire, etc , je crois qu'il manque un permis de voter !

Enfin c'est dj bien si tu prends la peine de lire les propositions des candidats.

----------


## Jidefix

Je suis pas vraiment sur que ce genre d'analyse  la va-vite soit une bonne ide, chaque proposition a des consquences difficiles  voir en 5 minutes. En plus rien n'empche un candidat d'avoir de bonnes et de mauvaises propositions, donc en fonction de ton programme tu va peut-tre ignorer un truc fondamental

Bref, si vraiment tu n'es pas plus motiv que a pour tudier les programmes des candidats, je plussoie le fait de ne pas voter (ce qui n'est certes pas trs citoyen si c'est par flemme, mais ce n'est pas pire que de ne pas du tout s'intresser  ceux qui prennent des dcisions qui concernent ta vie)

Quant aux statistiques... ben si c'tait fiable  ce point l a se saurait  :;):

----------


## BaBuX

> Il y a un permis de construire, un permis de chasse, un permis de pcher, un permis de conduire, etc , je crois qu'il manque un permis de voter !


Ces permis s'obtiennent en change d'une certaine somme d'argent. Plus un examen pour le permis de conduire. Il faudrait donc payer pour voter ?




> mais ce n'est pas pire que de ne pas du tout s'intresser  ceux qui prennent des dcisions qui concernent ta vie


Je dois tre un qui y passe le plus de temps ... Etudiez 10 propositions par jours c'est long.

Je cloture ce sujet.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour tre  nouveau constructif.

Ca avance pour l'instant (tu commences aujourd'hui, ou hier ?) ?
Tu as dj une vague ide de vers quel candidat tu vas te tourner (ou pas du tout te tourner) ?

Edit : en fait ce qui m'intresse surtout, c'est comment tu dcortiques "la" mesure  chaque heure.

----------


## BaBuX

> Ca avance pour l'instant (tu commences aujourd'hui, ou hier ?) ?


3 me jour



> Tu as dj une vague ide de vers quel candidat tu vas te tourner (ou pas du tout te tourner) ?


Non justement, c'est  qui est interessant, ce sont vraiment mes ides qui choisiront le candidats avec ce systme. Je ne suis pas biaiss par des discours, dbat ou autre. Un nom sortira dans 7 jours, et je n'aurais qu' vot  ::): 

Et la mesure je la lis et je la note, c'est aussi simple que . C'est une reflection d'environ 2mn sur la mesure. Je me fiche des arguments des candidats ou journalistes je ne suis jamais d'accord avec eux de toutes faon.

----------


## FirePrawn

Un peu trivial non ?

C'est justement les argumentations autour de telle ou telle proposition qui t'amne  tre d'accord ou non pour cette dernire.

----------


## BaBuX

> C'est justement les argumentations autour de telle ou telle proposition qui t'amne  tre d'accord ou non pour cette dernire.


Oui sur le principe, mais les argumentations tls ou radios des journalistes je ne les trouve pas pertinentes en gnral. Surtout pour les candidats d'extreme gauche ou d'extreme droite. Donc comme je ne les trouve pas pertinentes je m'en passe.

----------


## FirePrawn

Je parle des argumentations des candidats, pas celles des journalistes.

Les journalistes peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent, ils auront toujours un minimum de parti pris  :;):

----------


## BaBuX

Des candidats qui argumentent ? jamais vu

----------


## lola06

Je trouve que ta mthode est a creuser mais la principale critique c'est que tu ne tiens pas compte des propositions qui sont pour toi inacceptables.
Imagine que la plupart des propositions d'un candidat te satisfont et que tu te retrouve  voter pour lui mais que une de ses propositions est inacceptable pour toi --> Comment est-ce que tu le vois avec ta mthode ?

Personnellement je vais prendre tous les programmes et enlever ceux dont il y a des choses que je n'accepte pas puis aprs je vais comparer les quelques qui me restent.

----------


## BaBuX

oui en effet lola06, il serait judicieux que je rejoute une note 'inaceptable' qui elimine le candidat. Merci

----------


## Jidefix

> Oui sur le principe, mais les argumentations tls ou radios des journalistes je ne les trouve pas pertinentes en gnral. Surtout pour les candidats d'extreme gauche ou d'extreme droite. Donc comme je ne les trouve pas pertinentes je m'en passe.


Je peux toujours me tromper mais je ne pense pas que tu sois un expert en conomie, en scurit, en gopolitique, en gestion d'entreprise, ni que tu aie une connaissance prcise des diffrents systmes de fonctionnement des tribunaux, hpitaux, services de police etc.

Donc je ne vois pas comment tu peux tudier une proposition tout seul dans ton coin sans regarder les argumentations de ceux qui proposent et ceux qui critiquent. Chaque proposition a des impacts qui peuvent tre loin d'tre vident.

Ceci dit il faut bien avouer que cette anne les dbats auront atteint des sommets de nullit (dans le sens informatique du terme)

----------


## FirePrawn

> Je peux toujours me tromper mais je ne pense pas que tu sois un expert en conomie, en scurit, en gopolitique, en gestion d'entreprise, ni que tu aie une connaissance prcise des diffrents systmes de fonctionnement des tribunaux, hpitaux, services de police etc.
> 
> Donc je ne vois pas comment tu peux tudier une proposition tout seul dans ton coin sans regarder les argumentations de ceux qui proposent et ceux qui critiquent. Chaque proposition a des impacts qui peuvent tre loin d'tre vident.
> 
> Ceci dit il faut bien avouer que cette anne les dbats auront atteint des sommets de nullit (dans le sens informatique du terme)


C'est exactement ce  quoi je faisais rfrence un peu plus haut  :;):

----------


## BaBuX

> Je peux toujours me tromper mais je ne pense pas que tu sois un expert en conomie, en scurit, en gopolitique, en gestion d'entreprise, ni que tu aie une connaissance prcise des diffrents systmes de fonctionnement des tribunaux, hpitaux, services de police etc.


Mais je ne prtend pas faire le "meilleurs choix", je prtend faire "mon choix". C'est toute la subtilit de la dmocratie.  :;): 
Si le but c'est de faire le meilleurs choix, seuls les experts devraient vots, mais ce n'est plus la dmocratie.

Et franchement les propositions ne sont pas d'un niveau norme, ce sont des choses du genre 'travail d'intret gnral pour le RSA', 'sortir de l'euro', 'imposition  75%'. Je ne suis peut tre pas un gnie mais je n'ai pas besoin d'un soit disant expert pour savoir ce que  implique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je peux toujours me tromper mais je ne pense pas que tu sois un expert en conomie, en scurit, en gopolitique, en gestion d'entreprise, ni que tu aie une connaissance prcise des diffrents systmes de fonctionnement des tribunaux, hpitaux, services de police etc.
> 
> Donc je ne vois pas comment tu peux tudier une proposition tout seul dans ton coin sans regarder les argumentations de ceux qui proposent et ceux qui critiquent. Chaque proposition a des impacts qui peuvent tre loin d'tre vident.
> 
> Ceci dit il faut bien avouer que cette anne les dbats auront atteint des sommets de nullit (dans le sens informatique du terme)


En mme temps, c'est l o le bat blesse: une proposition  un cot, des bnfices, entrainera des ractions, etc. Vouloir faire cette analyse en deux minutes, ce n'est pas tout  fait srieux.

 mon avis, les lctions servent avant tout  ce qu'un dirigeant ne puisse (thoriquement) pas trop pitiner les intrts de la majorit. Donc, logiquement il faudrait avant tout liminer les candidats qui proposent des choses clairement contraire  ses intrts ou moralement inacceptables. Ensuite, le vote utile reste un concept important: les lctions ne satisfaisant pas au critre de Condorcet, un vote peut tout  fait tre inutile (auquel cas inutile donc de se dplacer) et il peut tre plus intelligent de voter immediatement pour son deuxime choix (la France en a eu une dmonstration en 2002).

----------


## Torgar

Il a nanmoins le mrite de s'impliquer dans ces lections. Bon nombre de nos concitoyens ne se serait pench sur le sujet et va voter " la tte" ou parce qu'il ne veut absolument pas d'un tel candidat, bien qu'il puisse avoir de trs bonnes ides.

Aprs, je suis d'accord avec vous dans le sens qu'il faut connaitre les sujets auxquels font rfrence les propositions des candidats. Mais, franchement, combien d'entre-nous, votant, sommes capable de comprendre toute la port des dites ides ?
Si seuls ceux maitrisant parfaitement les sujets noncs votaient, alors le taux d'abstention serait de 99%. Je ne dis pas que les Franais sont idiots, mais maitriser tant de sujet n'est pas  la porter du premier venu, moi le premier.

Et comme je n'ai pas envie de subir le vote de nos biens pensant, j'tudie les propositions de chacun et ferait mon choix le moment venu.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ces permis s'obtiennent en change d'une certaine somme d'argent. Plus un examen pour le permis de conduire.


Ainsi que pour le permis de chasse.

----------


## Sunchaser

Comment voter ? .... hum ...
Tactique radicale: replacer le chat de Schrdinger par les candidats, chacun dans une petite boite, et on ouvre les boiboites.
De fait, on a dj un bon filtre, on ne votera que pour les candidats vivant - car autant en tant que candidat on peut faire voter des lecteurs morts, autant en tant qu'lecteur on ne peut pas voter pour un mort - et il ne devrait pas en rester beaucoup, sauf cas de poisse ou soit tout le monde est vivant, soit tout le monde est mort.
Je crains que cela ne soit pas facile a mettre en place, tout de mme...

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Quand tu vois que Hollande fait des propositions par 60, et Bayrou par 20 ou 30 (et ce plusieurs fois), tu dois finir avec quoi, 10% des propositions ?
> 
> Je rcuse pas la mthode hein, le principe est bon, mais je me demande  partir de quel niveau a devient pertinent (sans parler du financement des mesures, qui est un autre problme).
> 
> Il nous faudrait un escrocstatisticien pour conclure


Depuis le dbut de sa campagne Hollande n'a que trois propositions, le reste c'est du vent.

Les seuls  faire des propositions c'est Dupont-Aignan et Mlenchon, le reste essaye d'entraner tout le monde dans la boue en essayant d'tre le moins ridicule possible.  ::roll:: 




> Je ne dis pas que les Franais sont idiots, mais maitriser tant de sujet n'est pas  la porter du premier venu, moi le premier.


Et pour preuve, parfois nos politiques ne savent mme pas de quoi ils parlent.

----------


## Torgar

> Et pour preuve, parfois nos politiques ne savent mme pas de quoi ils parlent.


C'est l que nous faisons erreur en croyant que nos politiciens ne sont pas maitre des sujets qu'ils voquent. Ils ne le sont peut-tre pas compltement, mais ils sont entours de personnes qui les conseils, d'o leur nom et la composition d'un ministre. L o se trouve l'absurdit de notre systme est l'affectation d'un responsable  un poste (Economie) puis aprs reforme, de le mettre  la tte d'un autre ministre (Sport). Je le confesse, il faut du renouveau, mais qu'il y ai un semblant de cohrence.

Nous, peuple Franais, pensons que les mesures prisent par nos dirigeants ne sont pas adapts ou surralistes. Or comme je l'ai dit, nous ne mesurons pas toute la port de leurs actions. Nous aurons beau critiquer notre Prsident et son gouvernement, mais ses mesures et sa rigueur nous ont peut-tre permis d'viter un dclin tel que le connais la Grce ou l'Espagne. Et je prcise, pour les plus critiques, je ne suis pas Sarkoziste, bien au contraire. Mais je salue son courage face  la crise et son audace pour avoir tenu des reformes et des plans d'austrit qui ont permis  la France de ne pas sombrer d'avantage bien que critiquer de toutes part.

Maintenant, je ne suis pas conomiste, et je ne vois peut-tre pas les consquences de son action sur le long terme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais je salue son courage face  la crise et son audace pour avoir tenu des reformes et des plans d'austrit qui ont permis  la France de ne pas sombrer d'avantage bien que critiquer de toutes part.


La cour des comptes n'est pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur ces points.  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

> La cour des comptes n'est pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur ces points.


Tu parles des 145 milliards d'euros de niches fiscales ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Torgar

Bon puisque vous m'y conviez. Je vais vous montrer mon cot politique  ::D: 

C'est vrai, son plan n'est pas parfait et est loin de l'tre, je saluais principalement le courage de l'homme dans son action de rduction des dettes en tenant tte aux gouvernements trangers. L o le bas blesse, c'est que ses mesures ne profitent pas au plus grand nombre. _(passage que j'avais volontairement omis pour viter de faire dvier le dbat sur les propositions mme des candidats  la prsidence)_

Quant aux niches fiscales, elles rsultent d'une politique nombriliste destin  une minorit industrielle garante des financements des campagnes de nos candidats et de l'conomie de notre pays.

----------


## Jidefix

> mon avis, les lctions servent avant tout  ce qu'un dirigeant ne puisse (thoriquement) pas trop pitiner les intrts de la majorit. Donc, logiquement il faudrait avant tout liminer les candidats qui proposent des choses clairement contraire  ses intrts ou moralement inacceptables


Oui et non, la dictature des 51% est un des gros dfauts de la dmocratie absolue.
D'ailleurs, "contraire  ses intrts" et "moralement inacceptables" sont pour moi trs souvent opposs, et c'est prcisment l o le vote des citoyens rentre en jeu: est-on prt  fournir un effort pour amliorer ou maintenir je ne sais quel acquis, veut-on plus de temps libre, plus de travail, plus de choix de vie, plus de solidarit, plus de discipline...

On ne parle en gnral pas de "lintrt de la majorit" mais de "lintrt commun", qui est compltement subjectif et inchiffrable

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est vrai, son plan n'est pas parfait et est loin de l'tre, je saluais principalement le courage de l'homme dans son action de rduction des dettes en tenant tte aux gouvernements trangers.


On parle toujours du prsident franais d'origine hongroise l ?
Parce que bon, la dette de la France, il en a une sacr part  son actif. Ce  quoi je faisais rfrence avec la cour des comptes, c'est son rapport de l'an dernier, avec donc les 145 milliards de niches fiscales (dont la majeure partie ne date pas d'hier), mais surtout une valuation de l'impact de la politique du gouvernement sur la dette du pays. Et l, plus de 150milliards d'euros de dette viennent directement de l'action du gouvernement actuel, (et un peu moins de 350 milliards viennent de la crise).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui et non, la dictature des 51% est un des gros dfauts de la dmocratie absolue.
> D'ailleurs, "contraire  ses intrts" et "moralement inacceptables" sont pour moi trs souvent opposs, et c'est prcisment l o le vote des citoyens rentre en jeu: est-on prt  fournir un effort pour amliorer ou maintenir je ne sais quel acquis, veut-on plus de temps libre, plus de travail, plus de choix de vie, plus de solidarit, plus de discipline...
> 
> On ne parle en gnral pas de "lintrt de la majorit" mais de "lintrt commun", qui est compltement subjectif et inchiffrable


Certes, sauf que, sans vouloir parler  ta place, si un critre est inchiffrable et compltement subjectif, personellement je ne sais pas prendre une "bonne" dcision dessus.

J'ai aussi choisit mes mots avec soin: ce qui n'est pas contraire  tes intrts est beaucoup plus vaste que ce qui y est favorable.

La "dictature de la majorit" est invitable en dmocratie. C'est pourquoi on a des constitutions difficilement ammendables: si 51% de la population souhaite exterminer les 49% restants, ils n'en ont pas le droit. La dmocratie comporte certaines limites.

Quant  la dfence de ses intrts, cela reste l'argument choc en faveur de la dmocratie. En effet, les lcteurs ne sont pas les plus aptes  diriger (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'ils ne font que voter), mais si des intrts sont non-represents dans le processus de dcision, l'Histoire montre qu'ils finiront toujours par tre bafous. On donne donc le droit de voter  tous, pour qu'ils aient un moyen de dfendre _a minima_ leurs intrts.




> en tant qu'lecteur on ne peut pas voter pour un mort


Attention, des morts ont dj t lus!

----------


## BaBuX

Merci d'arrter les dbats politique, ce n'est pas le lieu. (-1 pour tous les derniers posteurs)

----------


## Torgar

D'un autre cot, en lancant ce genre de topic, il fallait s'y attendre ^^

Et peut-tre que ce dbat n'est pas si dnu de bon sens et apportera des rponses aux personnes mal avise comme je l'tais avant de prendre en considration les propos de *ManusDei*

Merci pour cet claircissement  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> (-1 pour tous les derniers posteurs)


Gna gna gna, heu.

----------


## BaBuX

Merci  tous pour vas rponses.  ::ccool::

----------


## javamine

> On parle toujours du prsident franais d'origine hongroise l ?
> ...


Tu sais, avec seulement "prsident franais", on aurait compris tout de suite de qui tu parles. L j'ai l'impression avec ta rponse qu'tre d'origine hongroise est une tare...car je ne comprends pas trop cette prcision dans le contexte actuel.

----------


## BaBuX

oooo c'est fini les stroumphs .... on a compris il y en a un de gauche, l'autre de droite, les deux ne sont pas d'accord, on connait l'histoire et on s'en fiche alors discuter en mp svp.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu sais, avec seulement "prsident franais", on aurait compris tout de suite de qui tu parles. L j'ai l'impression avec ta rponse qu'tre d'origine hongroise est une tare...car je ne comprends pas trop cette prcision dans le contexte actuel.


C'est en rponse  tout ces "franais d'origine aut-chose" (en particulier d'origine musulmane) dont ont beaucoup parl le prsident et sa majorit.

BabuX, je te conseille de te dsabonner de la discussion, a t'vitera les mails  chaque rponse  ::D:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> (en particulier d'origine *musulmane*)


a c'est une religion, ce n'est pas une origine.

----------


## ManusDei

> a c'est une religion, ce n'est pas une origine.


Ce terme a pas mal t utilis ces derniers temps, juste aprs l'affaire Merah, par la majorit (je crois que c'est Claude Guant qui a relanc le concept).
En mme temps qu'on parlait de "ce franais d'origine musulmane/algrienne", plusieurs journaux algriens ont dcid d'appeler Nicolas Sarkozy "le prsident franais d'origine hongroise"

http://www.marianne2.fr/Ivan-Rioufol...e_a216563.html

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ce terme a pas mal t utilis ces derniers temps, juste aprs l'affaire Merah, par la majorit (je crois que c'est Claude Guant qui a relanc le concept).
> En mme temps qu'on parlait de "ce franais d'origine musulmane/algrienne", plusieurs journaux algriens ont dcid d'appeler Nicolas Sarkozy "le prsident franais d'origine hongroise"
> 
> http://www.marianne2.fr/Ivan-Rioufol...e_a216563.html


Dans le mme ordre d'ide, le Canard (journal  combien ncessaire et que j'aime bien nonobstant ses positions politiques parfois nausabondes) disait de la tuerie de Toulouse que "a sentait le nonazi" mais n'a pas fait son aggiornamento quand il s'est rvl que a sentait surtout le musulman.

Concernant Rioufol, dommage que ses positions sur les questions conomiques soient aussi scabreuses (Figaro oblige .....), car ses positions sur les questions socitales sont particulirement rafraichissantes; la frocit de l'attaque de Marianne le dmontre assez bien.

----------


## Sunchaser

Tiens, c'est amusant, je viens de tomber au hasard sur un truc qui me ramne un peu ici ( "Comment voter ?").
En effet, il semble que pas mal de monde se lance dans l'analyse de perso des programmes politique des candidats. Par exemple: ici, avec des petits papiers correctement rdigs et structurs (compars a d'autres prsent sur la toile).
J'ai mis volontairement le lien qui parle du programme de Mlenchon, comme je suis taquin (  ::mrgreen::  ) et que c'est un de ceux qui font le plus parler en ce moment, mais en bas de page il y a les liens vers les autres candidats (en tout cas, ceux que l'auteur a eu le temps de traiter, a priori)
Amusant ...
Vous en avez d'autres ailleurs ?

----------


## Hizin

J'ai vu une application Android permettant de comparer (facilement) les divers programmes.
Pas essay par contre.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tiens, c'est amusant, je viens de tomber au hasard sur un truc qui me ramne un peu ici ( "Comment voter ?").
> En effet, il semble que pas mal de monde se lance dans l'analyse de perso des programmes politique des candidats. Par exemple: ici, avec des petits papiers correctement rdigs et structurs (compars a d'autres prsent sur la toile).


Amusant mais effroyablement biais puisque ces comptages en "positif" ou en "ngatif" regfltent simplement le point de vue du "compteur".

----------


## ManusDei

> Vous en avez d'autres ailleurs ?


http://www.lemonde.fr/election-presi...9_1471069.html

Celui du monde que j'ai mis en lien plus haut.

J'ai plus le lien, mais des amis avaient trouv un quizz avec 900 questions, il fallait en gros 20 minutes pour le faire.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je peux toujours me tromper mais je ne pense pas que tu sois un expert en conomie, en scurit, en gopolitique, en gestion d'entreprise, ni que tu aie une connaissance prcise des diffrents systmes de fonctionnement des tribunaux, hpitaux, services de police etc.
> 
> Donc je ne vois pas comment tu peux tudier une proposition tout seul dans ton coin sans regarder les argumentations de ceux qui proposent et ceux qui critiquent. Chaque proposition a des impacts qui peuvent tre loin d'tre vident.


Pas besoin d'tre un expert pour penser que la sortie de la france de l' aurait des consquences graves 
Pas besoin d'etre un expert pour savoir que rtablir la peine de mort est peut-etre en contreadiction de tes valeurs, et encore moins expert pour savoir que c'est une condition pour tre dans l'UE et donc appliquer une telle mesure faudrait des sanctions de celle-ci

C'est vrai que pour d'autres les impacts sont plus difficile  calculer

----------


## Sunchaser

> Amusant mais effroyablement biais puisque ces comptages en "positif" ou en "ngatif" regfltent simplement le point de vue du "compteur".


Oui, oui, tout a fait, je ne disais pas avoir trouv l'analyste parfait.
Juste "amusant" de voir que certains se font leur petite sauce dans leur coin, avec une "cotation" / un barme, etc ...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui, oui, tout a fait, je ne disais pas avoir trouv l'analyste parfait.
> Juste "amusant" de voir que certains se font leur petite sauce dans leur coin, avec une "cotation" / un barme, etc ...


Oui; il est vrai que tout un chacun peut prendre sa grille en inversant si ncessaire le comptage sur certains points.

----------


## BaBuX

Et voila a a super bien march. Le nom de mon/ma candidat(e) vient de sortir. Il n'y a plus qu'. 
Je vous conseille cette mthode ...

----------


## lola06

Sans nous dire qui c'est, par curiosit est-ce que c'tait celui auquel tu t'attendais ? 

Est-ce que tu vas revoir son programme pour tre sur qu'il n'y a rien de contraire  tes ides ?

Perso a me perturberait un peu de suivre ce qu'un programme informatique me dit...

----------


## BaBuX

> Perso a me perturberait un peu de suivre ce qu'un programme informatique me dit...


Tu critiques la mthode ou le fait que ce soit un programme ? 
Si c'est le fait que ce soit un programme, ca marche aussi de le faire avec un crayon et du papier.
Si c'est la mthode, ca te pertuberait de voter de faon rationnel et non sentimentale c'est cel ? C'est marrant car moi le contraire me perturberait...

----------


## BaBuX

> Sans nous dire qui c'est, par curiosit est-ce que c'tait celui auquel tu t'attendais ?


Je ne m'attendais  personne.



> Est-ce que tu vas revoir son programme pour tre sur qu'il n'y a rien de contraire  tes ides ?


Non

----------


## lola06

> Tu critiques la mthode ou le fait que ce soit un programme ? 
> Si c'est le fait que ce soit un programme, ca marche aussi de le faire avec un crayon et du papier.
> Si c'est la mthode, ca te pertuberait de voter de faon rationnel et non sentimentale c'est cel ? C'est marrant car moi le contraire me perturberait...


Ce qui me perturbe le plus c'est plutt la mthode utilise qui ne prend pas en compte toutes les propositions des candidats et les propositions "ngatives", la j'ai l'impression que tu prend le moins pire et non celui qui te correspond le plus.

Et perso je ne vote pas "sentimentalement" mais je pense que l'impression que donne le candidat est importante, par exemple j'ai pas forcment envie d'un agit.. Il faut un minimum de retenue par rapport aux pays en face.

----------


## BaBuX

> les propositions des candidats et les propositions "ngatives


Je ne comprends pas ...




> la j'ai l'impression que tu prend le moins pire et non celui qui te correspond le plus.


 Si je prend le meilleur, celui qui me correspond le plus, soit le moins pire, ... dcidemment je ne comprends vraiment pas tes commentaires ...




> l'impression


 Oui je ne prends pas en compte l'impression, ni le physique, ni l'ethnie, etc c'est un choix ... sinon je pourrais rajouter une question la dessus dans mon questionnaire si je le voulais.

----------


## lola06

> Je ne comprends pas ...


Je prend un exemple : tu as un candidat qui se dmarque des autres avec sur 50 propositions 40 auxquelles tu adhres. Mais dans les 10 restantes il y a (exemple pris au pif) le rtablissement de la peine de mort --> ce  quoi tu es farouchement oppos.

Ta mthode va te faire voter pour ce candidat alors que certaines de ses propositions vont  l'encontre de tes croyances. C'est principalement a qui me gne.

----------


## Loceka

Moi ce qui m'ennuie le plus dans ta mthode c'est qu'elle est "utopique".

D'aprs les principes de la 5ime Rpublique, un candidat  la prsidence arrive avec un programme compos d'un ensemble de propositions qu'il fera tout pour mettre en place s'il est lu.

Dans les faits on constate pourtant que a ne se passe pas du tout comme a, quelque soit le prsident lu ou son parti politique d'origine.

Personnellement, je ne me risquerais pas  voter pour quelqu'un  la seule vue de son programme dans l'tat actuel des choses. Ce qui va plutt me dcider c'est ce que je sais du candidat en question, ce qu'il a fait par le pass et surtout ce que je le pense capable de faire durant son mandat (en bien ou en mal).

Voter uniquement pour un programme est pour moi aussi naf que de prter 100  quelqu'un dans la rue en le croyant sur parole quand il dit qu'il nous les rendra (c'est rellement arriv  un copain...), avec le ct "bonne action" en moins.

----------


## BaBuX

Ton commentaire revient au commentaire un peu plus haut qui consistait  insrer une note liminatoire.
J'avoue que la question me laisse perplexe. Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## minnesota

Et bien moi je sais dj pour qui ne pas voter, et c'est dj bien. 
1. parce qu'il y en a qui ont eu dj leur chance et qu'ils nous ont bien baratins, avant et pendant leur prsidence.
2. parce qu'il y en a qui ne doivent jamais accder au pouvoir parce qu'ils sont dangereux, mme s'ils nous font bien rire parfois.

----------


## ManusDei

> Si je prend le meilleur, celui qui me correspond le plus, soit le moins pire, ...


C'est des choses diffrentes.

Le meilleur, a suppose que tu adhres aux ides de l'un (ou de plusieurs). Ca signifie que tu lui donnes ton soutien, tu estimes qu'il va faire bien son boulot, tu choisis entre le fondant au chocolat, le choux  la crme et la tarte aux pommes.

Le moins pire, ils sont tous mauvais, tu n'en soutiens aucun, mais tu vas choisir entre la peste, le cholra et la gastro.

----------


## BaBuX

Pour mon programme meilleur ou moins pire c'est pareil. Il prend la plus forte note, il n'y a pas  polimiquer la dessus.
D'ailleurs si c'est le moins pire, <3 il me sort blanc. Donc il n'y a pas de notion de moins pire ou de meilleur.

----------


## minnesota

> Le meilleur, a suppose que tu adhres aux ides de l'un (ou de plusieurs). Ca signifie que tu lui donnes ton soutien, tu estimes qu'il va faire bien son boulot, tu choisis entre le fondant au chocolat, le choux  la crme et la tarte aux pommes.
> 
> Le moins pire, ils sont tous mauvais, tu n'en soutiens aucun, mais tu vas choisir entre la peste, le cholra et la gastro.


Ouais mais si le fondant au chocolat est prim, bonjour la gastro...
Nos candidats c'est pas de la premire fraicheur hein, faut pas se leurrer.

----------


## Bluedeep

> tu vas choisir entre la peste, le cholra et la gastro.


C'est exactement cela.
Pour ma part, il n'y a aucun candidat qui n'ait pas un point "bloquant" dans son programme (sauf peut tre Cheminade, mais c'est par ce que je n'ai tout simplement pas pris la peine d'examiner ses propositions  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je tenais  prciser une chose tout d'abord : mon dernier post tait purement et simplement de l'humour et non pas un avis politique.

Ensuite je voulais revenir sur ce que dit la politique en gnral (et l encore a n'est qu'une simple constatation pas ncessairement une critique).

On parle, entre autres, de diminuer le chmage.

Or une fois j'ai vu un reportage qui disait que plus le taux de chmage diminuait plus l'inflation augmentait.
C'est un phnomne conomique constat plusieurs fois sur plusieurs priodes mais qu'on ne sait expliquer : on l'a donc considr comme acquis et avr.

L'inflation, pour ceux/celles qui ne le savent pas trs bien, c'est l'augmentation des prix (prix de l'essence, prix des courses, etc...).

En gros cela signifie que plus le taux de chmage baisse plus les prix augmentent rapidement au cours du temps : cela peut,  plus long terme parat-il, conduire  enrayer l'conomie du pays.

Donc la stratgie conomique  adopter est de maintenir le chmage pour viter une monte des prix trop rapide et ainsi "maintenir" le pouvoir d'achat du consommateur (mme si dans la ralit on s'aperoit que a n'est pas tellement a).
Donc on cherche  contenir l'inflation pour ne pas qu'elle s'emballe.

Ceci tant dit peut-tre que tous les conomistes ne sont pas d'accord avec cette thorie. C'est  voir.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

PS : on a beau dire ce que l'on veut, le passage  l'euro a augment le "cot de la vie" de manire considrable.

----------


## goomazio

Et qui a vot biquette ?  ::P:

----------


## BenoitM

> .
> 
> PS : on a beau dire ce que l'on veut, le passage  l'euro a augment le "cot de la vie" de manire considrable.


L' a t un bo prtexte pour permettre aux petits commercants d'augmenter leurs prix.

Mais avec ou sans  ils auraient augmenter leurs prix.

C'est pas l' qui a pouss les prix des carburants  la hausse...

De plus c'est bien connu avant , il n'y avait pas d'inflation

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et qui a vot biquette ?


Les lgionnaires ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Les lgionnaires ?


 ::mrgreen::  C'est moche ce que tu dis.
Pauvre biquette va ! Elle n'a rien demand  personne !
Non jusqu' faire comme Bardot mais quand mme...

Bonne journe avec tout a  ::):

----------


## minnesota

C'est drle, sous la pression il parle presque vrai  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqblcx_sarkozy-demasque-par-son-lapsus-des-talents-a-faire-croire_news"]Sarkozy dmasqu par son lapsus des talents  faire croire - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xqblcx@@AMEPARAM@@xqblcx[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yKP4JCxuGs"]Lapsus de Nicolas Sarkozy : "des engagements que je ne pourrai tenir"      - YouTube[/ame]

----------

